# Airborne Corps



## PPCLI_Robichaud (29 Sep 2005)

how many cadets corps in canada wear the marron beret


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (29 Sep 2005)

As far as I know there are two cadet corps that wear the Maroon Beret. One is the RCR cadet corps in Petewawa, and the other is the PPCLI cadet corps in Edmonton.


----------



## MP 811 (30 Sep 2005)

nobody should be wearing a maroon beret unless your operationally tasked in an airborne role............................just my 2 cents.  I worked hard for mine way back when  and was part of my incentive.

Ah well, i've probably opened up a can of worms but so be it.  Im sure im not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## PPCLI_Robichaud (30 Sep 2005)

everyone is entitled to their own thoughts. i do think less because of someones opinions


----------



## Slim (30 Sep 2005)

PPCLI_Robichaud said:
			
		

> everyone is entitled to their own thoughts. i do think less because of someones opinions



Their opinions...As opposed to the QR&O's?

I realize that in cadets you can sort of make it up as you go along...But the CF doesn't operate that way.

Only airborne qualified, operationally tasked members are to wear the Maroon beret.

I suppose you're next going to tell me that you all wear CADPAT too, right?!

Cadets are not operational members of the CF...that means no airborne berets, no CADPAT, no combats. 

If you want to wear that stuff then grow up and join the CF.

Until then wear the uniforms that you're supposed to wear.

End.


----------

